# shepton MH show



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi all, have booked online with stoneleisure and they have confirmed by Email. unfortunately not all the message came through. i have Emaied them but being the bank holiday weekend no responce as yet. If anyone has booked this way,do thay send tickets by post, email or do they issue them at the gate on arrival. regards doey


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

post. dennis


----------

